# lead chunked at you



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I can beat you on that one....I have had guys on three occasions sit directly in front of our decoys in brighy green and orange Kayaks..The crazy thing is they were about 50 to 75 yards directly in front of a lic. duck blind....I asked them politely to move and all but one did....That guy sat in our way flaring every bird that came near us till after shooting time...I talked to the game warden and he said that if I had called him he would have made the guy move and possibly issued him a ticket. Interfearing with a duck hunt from a state lic blind....He basically ruined our hunt...This was on a nasty windy week day and it was pouring rain. This guy was the only person I saw all afternoon....The thing is never throw lead at someone either with a rod or a shotgun....Just accept that some people really dont care if they screw up someone else.. Plus any guy that would do that would also be the first person to sue you if you injured them. And by the way we were there and set up long before this guy showed up.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*What chance do you give a Kayaker that paddles right up in front of these guys ???









*


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Lets hope his attorney isn't behind those guys with a camera.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

You think anyone chunking lead at a kayaker, would have any qualms turning around and having a go at a lawyer? 

In all seriousness, that wouldn't be a good idea to bring along a photographer. It proves that you have planned an action with the expectation of a response. Then instead of just getting a ticket for interfering with their right to fish, the kayaker and his photographer could be brought up on charges of conspiracy to incite violence. Notice how I replaced attorney with a camera to photographer. Any attorney worth worrying about facing in court, would strongly advise against such activity.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow,
They are really cruising for a bruising with that kind of behavior.


----------



## tg2469 (Oct 28, 2013)

next time call the man on them and I would push for him to give him as many tickets as he can get. you know if you pepper him he will be calling on you..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah your duck hunting throw steel


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a combination of 2 threads of mine from a while ago. To damn funny! I had "flea" remove my "lead chunked atchya" thread because it brought up to many people saying negative comments. I had over 10,000 views and nearly 100 replies. No need to start this proverbial ball rolling again.

JMO

I just happen to see my old thread is back up again....lol


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wannabeangler said:


> This is a combination of 2 threads of mine from a while ago. To damn funny! I had "flea" remove my "lead chunked atchya" thread because it brought up to many people saying negative comments. I had over 10,000 views and nearly 100 replies. No need to start this proverbial ball rolling again.
> 
> JMO
> 
> I just happen to see my old thread is back up again....lol


Kayakers . . . When in doubt, KNOCK'EM OUT . . . LOL ! ! !


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

A lot of the time the yakers are just plain rude, but under Maritime Law they have the right over shore bound anglers. Being right doesn't rule you aot of being an ass****.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RocknReds said:


> A lot of the time the yakers are just plain rude, but under Maritime Law they have the right over shore bound anglers. Being right doesn't rule you aot of being an ass****.


I could be wrong and please correct me if so but I don't think Maritime Law comes in that close....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RocknReds said:


> Being right doesn't rule you out of being an ass****.


Or from ending up "lumpy & bleeding" from paddling into the "wrong place at the wrong time" - LOL !


----------

